# nouveau drm gentoo 2.6.32

## chris...

Trying to install x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316

I get this

```
* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                        

*   CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT:     is not set when it should be.                                                  

*   CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA:     is not set when it should be.                                                  

*   CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT:    is not set when it should be.                                                  

* Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.  
```

I can't find where to set these options in the kernel

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================                                

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Apr 2010 03:20:01 +0000                                                    

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]                                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                          

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                            

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                           

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                         

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                          

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                           

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                        

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula PUEL dlj-1.1"                                                     

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage-distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests distcc distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi additions akonadi alsa amr bacula-clientonly blender-game bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cegui cli connection-sharing consolekit cracklib cups cupsddk custom-optimization cxx daemon dbus dell dhcp dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss emerald encode exif exiv2 fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb frontendonly gd gdbm geoip gif glitz gmedia gphoto2 gpm gsl gtk hal iconv icu ipod ipw4965 java java6 javascript jpeg kde lame laptop lastfm lcms libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad messenger mikmod minimal mmx mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nepomuk network network-cron networkmanager nls nocd nowin npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nxclient obex offensive ogg openal opengl pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd python qt-webkit qt3support qt4 raster readline realmedia redland reflection remote sasl scanner sdl semantic-desktop session simplexml smp snmp solid sox speechd spell spl sql sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssh ssl ssse3 svg sysfs sysvipc tcpd theora threads thumbnail tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis webkit wifi wps x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xrandr xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zero-penalty-hit zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Rexilion

Those options are not selectable through menuconfig.

You need to do:

CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS=m

That will not activate the CIRRUS framebuffer, but will activate the options you require.

----------

## chris...

ok, might try again later when its more stable

now its complaining about debug_fs

----------

## Rexilion

It's already very stable, you just need to manually select some features in your kernel since nouveau can't do that automatically do that for you. That is because you are building it outside of the kernel source tree, this has nothing to with the stability of the nouveau module (don't be fooled by that).

You can find CONFIG_DEBUGFS in the kernel debugging menu.

----------

## chris...

I turned that one but it still didnt compile

I've used it in arch but the 3d performance is a bit slow

----------

## Rexilion

What error do you get? Btw, I might be a *little* bit late in this, there are snapshots in the gentoo main tree *and* live ebuild in the x11 overlay. If one fails, switch to another.

----------

## chris...

```
  CC [M]  /dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.o   

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c: In function 'nouveau_debugfs_channel_info':                                                                                 

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:39: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type                                                                          

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:42: error: implicit declaration of function 'seq_printf'                                                                     

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c: In function 'nouveau_debugfs_channel_init':                                                                                 

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:93: error: implicit declaration of function 'drm_debugfs_create_files'                                                       

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c: In function 'nouveau_debugfs_channel_fini':                                                                                 

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:109: error: implicit declaration of function 'drm_debugfs_remove_files'                                                      

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c: In function 'nouveau_debugfs_chipset_info':

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:121: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c: In function 'nouveau_debugfs_memory_info':

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:138: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c: In function 'nouveau_debugfs_vbios_image':

/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c:150: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

distcc[7150] ERROR: compile /dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.c on localhost failed

make[3]: *** [/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_debugfs.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/dev/shm/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100316/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

nouveau in x11 overlay requires kernel 2.6.34 i have 2.6.32Last edited by chris... on Thu Apr 15, 2010 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

It says you didn't enable CONFIG_DEBUG_FS.

However, I don't have it enabled right now. Which means that they have removed that requirement (I have kernel 2.6.32). Perhaps it would indeed be better to use the live ebuild from the overlay?

----------

## chris...

but i do have debugfs enabled, i get the smae thing with it disabled

like i said I just wait, the nvidia drivers works fine

----------

## chithanh

After changing the kernel configuration to enable debugfs, you need to build  your kernel.

----------

## chris...

OK, problem solved

i had to enable the cirrus card

----------

